# "I Rescued A Human Today"



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I Rescued A Human Today*

Author:Janine Allen CPDT

I rescued a human today.

Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering apprehensively into the kennels. I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her. I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldn't be afraid.

As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little accident I had in the back of my cage. I didn't want her to know that I hadn't been walked today. Sometimes the shelter keepers get too busy and I didn't want her to think poorly of them.

As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about my past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make a difference in someone's life. She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me.

I shoved my shoulder and side of my head up against the bars to comfort her.

Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for companionship. A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well.

Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I instantly jumped into her arms. I would promise to keep her safe. I would promise to always be by her side. I would promise to do everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her eyes. I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. So many more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. So many more to be saved. At least I could save one.

I rescued a human today.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

So cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

That brought tears to my yes... yes, how often to they 'save' us?


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, this is great!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

So sad


----------



## M-town Lady (Apr 26, 2010)

raysmom said:


> *I Rescued A Human Today*
> 
> Author:Janine Allen CPDT
> 
> ...


 
Awww....that is soo sweet!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that...just beautiful.


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

What a tear jerker. And SO amazing! Thank you for sharing :wub:


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

My eyes are still watery....so very sweet and true:wub:


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

awwwww that made me cry!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

No doubt, Max saved us as much as we saved him.


----------

